

Well said, Mr. Wallace. A great list of essays by David Foster Wallace. - clarasmiles
https://www.dotdotdot.me/behindthemat/Well-said--Mr-Wallace

======
intopieces
This is very interesting, something I will read as I take a break from
Infinite Jest.

------
ClaireGains
Awesome list. Thank you!

